# Codificador stereo para tx



## diego_z (Dic 3, 2008)

hola , estuve deambulando un poco en busca de codificador stereo y no encontre muchos diagramas mas o menos faciles que m convezan, el que adjunto es el que estuve`probando
 , pongo un ejemplo tengo una cancion que en el pasa discos de la chata se definen bien los dos canales o sea hay notas que salen por un lado y el otro no y viseversa pero al ponerlo en el tx no se nota la diferencia o si la hay es muy pequeña , aclaro que el piloto de los 19 khz enciende ,,tambien hace algun tiempo arme este

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-fm-estereofonico-50-mw-oscilador-lc-muy-estable-10514/

y tenia el mismo problema. no se si sera asi o habra alguna falla?
ahora estube pensando en modificar la parte que genera la señal de 38 y 19 khz  que opinan? otra de las dudas es si la señal conviene que sea cuadrada o senoidal ?la verdad que estas preguntas me estan quitando el sueño, adjunto la imagen de la modificacion


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2008)

Yo cambiaria los opam's por unos TL071 /81..! El tx que construiste no te dio suficiente separacion de canales? (R- L)


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 3, 2008)

Este codificador lo monté y funciona. Bueno, no es una maravilla, todo hay que decirlo. 
Si no se cambia ningun valor de los componentes, hay que ajustar la fase del tono piloto de 19khz respecto a la señal multiplexada (la que sale del 4066). Para eso sirve el potenciómetro de 25k que se ve en el esquema. Si no se tiene osciloscopio, entonces como la separación de canales depende casi en exclusiva de la fase de los 19khz, se desconecta el audio de un canal y se ajusta hasta que en el receptor se escuche lo menos posible el sonido del otro.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 4, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo cambiaria los opam's por unos TL071 /81..! El tx que construiste no te dio suficiente separacion de canales? (R- L)



No me deja del todo satisfecho , aparte por el echo de llevar bobinas y un circuito inmenso , asi que voy a hacer una placa de éste para poder probarlo bien ya con el pic ( lo monté por el metodo Manhatan )


Gatxan , gracias por los datos en efecto estoy usando tl 081

Bueno, les comento que arme el codec en una placa con las modificaciones que mencione antes y funciona una maravilla, me a dejado muy satisfecho ( yo usé dos tl 081 y un 082) , adjunto los archivos necesarios para armarlo , aclaro que no se de donde saque el archivo original , asi que no puedo citar el autor espero les sirva.


----------



## djmyky (Jun 27, 2009)

Yo te aconsejaria usar un coder analogo con el mc 1496 , esta tiene buena fidelidad a comparacion de los digitales 

Aqui tengo unos diagramitas y cosas que me quedaron de por ahi, un generador stereo digital con un cristal que puedes encontrar en cualquier punto de tu casa jejej digo este cristal es comercial 455 pues hay otro modelo con el cristal de 3.57... que no recuerdo funciona , aqui la señal piloto 19 khz es bien tratada por opams para se buen rendimiento y los ic son comerciables, buena separacion con un buen pasabajos le das realce, nos vemos amigos desde Peru. djmyky


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sencillo, accesible, barato y facil de armar en una tarde ocio.! Buen aporte compañero.! Como fue tu experiencia? Que transmisor usaste?


----------



## djmyky (Jul 22, 2009)

Bueno, la verdad con este coder si estubo bien ,  solo que en lejanias se te escucha con un soplido, es decir cuando la señal de transmision es debil es por la portadora creo, probe muchos osciladores incluidos el de Veronica y siempre te traen armonicos, es decir si transmites en una frecuencia se te aparece otro en frecuencias bajas o altas y al pasar  por los amplificadores es un dolor de cabeza pelearse con los vecinos; interferencia en las tv, uso un oscilador que por ahora no tengo el diagrama, pero ahi va las imagenes el coder es una del modelo de Panaxis, bueno queda asi olvidado mi emisora pienso retomarlo, el oscilador te entrega versatildad cuando está aislado con laton o lata para evitar armonicos, el mio es muy estable y de banda ancha y una sola señal


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ene 4, 2010)

Excelente el montaje de el transmisor seria bueno que nos muestre el diagrama completo, para analizarlo y si te puedo ayudar en algo seria bueno.

Un 100 para djmyky de Peru, estuve estudiando el codificador, pero me llama la atencion que  no esta legible el diagrama, si no es molestia me gustaria que  subas de nuevo el diagrama de una manera mas legible, ya que quiero agregarle algo que les va a servir. Es un vumetro junto con un control automatico de volumen, ambos en stereo, estos circuitos se anteponen antes de que llegue la señal de audio al codificador, para tener una señal mejor controlada.

Un 100 para djmyky de Peru, estuve estudiando el codificador, pero me llama la atencion que no esta legible el diagrama, si no es molestia me gustaria que subas de nuevo el diagrama de una manera mas legible, ya que quiero agregarle algo que les va a servir. Es un vumetro junto con un control automatico de volumen, ambos en stereo, estos circuitos se anteponen antes de que llegue la señal de audio al codificador, para tener una señal mejor controlada.


----------



## edjor (Jun 18, 2010)

bueno amigos estuve viendo todos las fotos imagenesy nada muy bueno  creo q*UE* mejor las encuentro fuera del  foro q*UE* tan dificil sera scanear un documento o una imagen  n*A*da gracias el amigo q*UE* muestra su *E*stacion transmisora creo micky lo bueno de todo lo q*UE* muestra esta el generador stereo PANAX'S si muy bueno *POR* aqui ya lo tenemos mejorado trabaj*A* conun cristal 456 los hay q*UE* convinan con el 4018 4040 4069 y otro con 4040 4040 4069  modificados del original panax's bueno ya los colgares mis diagramas q*UE* tengo de algunas revistas y fotos de mis proyectos  q*UE* estan muy buenos
 hasta la proxima  amigos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 19, 2010)

Hola, en busca de un estereo simple estuve haciendo algunas pruebas y el que postea djchinomix en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/#post72261 está bien así como está. Un resonador de 455khz dividido en 6 con el cd4018 da 75.83khz luego el cd4013 divide por 2 para obtener un tono de 37.916 (y su salida opuesta) para hacer el 'multiplexado' en el cd4066. El cd4013 también divide los 37.916 en 2 para obtener 18.958khz que será el tono 'piloto'. Como ven, los números no son exactos... no tenemos ni 76, ni 38, ni 19, pero igual funciona bien en la práctica manteniendo un circuito muy simple y estable. En ese hilo también hay un par de modificaciones... una para llevar los 455khz a 456khz... pero sinceramente a mi no me ha funcionado con esa modificación. También otra que reemplaza el cd4018 por el cd4017.

Lo que tiene que ver con la 'calidad de audio' ya es una cuestion más personal... y bien puede dejarse así como está o se pueden hacer 'cositas' tanto a la entrada como a la salida. Ya de pende de cada uno. Logicamente ciertos aspectos 'legales' en cuanto a las transmisiones también dependeran del audio...

Hay un detalle importante que es el filtro de 455khz... bueno... con el filtro parece no funcionar, además es más dificil de conseguir... se usa un resonador de 455khz, de los usados en controles remotos de tv, dvd, cdplayers, vhs, etc..

Saludos,


----------



## Em4zzz (Oct 29, 2010)

hola nuevamente, bueno exetv, este de seguro te va a servir, dejo el link, ahi estan todos los datos necesarios para armar esta nave que anda de 10, para lograr hacerlo andar vas a tener que meterte un poco en lo que es electronica digital, pero no es nada vale la pena. Bueno aca dejo el link donde van a poder encontrar este coder stereo de muy buena calidad y no le falta nada saludos.
http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 30, 2010)

yo por ahí tenía un estéreo (vaya uno a saber de donde lo saqué) con un 16f84... así que de ahí mismo salían los tres tonos necesarios (38, 38 invertidos y 19khz). Y de ahí los componentes que ya tenemos vistos. Cuando lo encuentre lo subo. Si me olvido, recuerdenmelo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2010)

Bueno, aca está el estéreo que les comenté. By HS1YWN...


----------



## exetv (Oct 31, 2010)

se ve muy bueno dj-glenn y sencillo sobre todo, muy buen aporte, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2010)

La verdad que sí... personalmente no tengo experiencia con pics más que freirlos... pero se ve interesante la posibilidad de reemplazar con software las funciones de componentes dificiles de conseguir. No es fácil conseguir el famoso cristal de 38khz, de 7,6Mhz, de 4,864Mhz, etc... así que siempre hay que conformarse con 3,579545Mhz, 455khz y otros que al dividirlos más de una vez siguen sin dar la frecuencia exacta (aunque los cristales se pueden mover 1%).

Si te llevas bien con los pics agradecería un curso básico de grabado (no programación... solo quemado) de pics para tipos duros como yo... incluyendo un grabador sencillo de realizar, el soft a emplear y todas las configuraciones expicadas paso a paso... o sea... lo más "plug and play" posible jeje Ocurre que hice un JDM que me lo reconoce el IC-PROG el PICpgm y alguno que otro más pero no me reconocen ningún pic.


----------



## Em4zzz (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola chicos aqui les dejo un programador JDMD sencillo que eh usado con el pic16f84 y funciona muy bien, va conectado al COM1 de la pc, y pueden utilizarlo con el icprog anda de maravillas, espero les sirva.
Les dejo el programador con todos los datos y el ICPROG.

                        Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Nov 1, 2010)

te consulto Em4zzz ese programador que posteaste programa el pic del coder que es el PIC18F1220 ? saludos y disculpa que pregunte tanto


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2010)

Yo estoy montando el de PIRA.  Cuando lo tenga ya posteo impresiones, aunque me imagino que funcionará muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola chicos, con respecto a lo que pregunta exetv, si ese programador programa el pic18F1220,armalo tranquilo todo lo que postee anda de maravillas, asi que tiago armalo tranquilo tambien amigo, abrazos amigos foreros y adelante con esos proyectos, saludos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 3, 2010)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Hola chicos, con respecto a lo que pregunta exetv, si ese programador programa el pic18F1220,armalo tranquilo todo lo que postee anda de maravillas, asi que tiago armalo tranquilo tambien amigo, abrazos amigos foreros y adelante con esos proyectos, saludos.



Gracias, lo primero que hice fue programar el pic con el TE 20 y winpic, a la primera y sin problemas.

Habreis notado que el fotolito ofrecido por la web de PIRA está myu pixelado y es bastante malo para usar directamente, yo os ofrezco uno redibujado y con las pistas suavizadas.
Dejo fotos del original y el retocado para que se pueda comparar, así como el archivo del fotolito.
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 3, 2010)

Te recomiendo que al costado de donde pusiste tiago pongas Pira, porque el diseño original es de ellos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 3, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Te recomiendo que al costado de donde pusiste tiago pongas Pira, porque el diseño original es de ellos.



Craso error.  Muchas gracias.

Era para hacer una distinción y nada mas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 3, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Craso error.  Muchas gracias.
> 
> Era para hacer una distinción y nada mas.
> 
> Saludos.



No hay problema, simplemente lo mencioné con el fin de que no se generen problemas de copyright.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 4, 2010)

Bueno, despues de montar éste encoder se puede decir que funciona perfectamente bien.
Se agradece que no lleve engorrosos ajustes y solo nos debemos andar con cuidado al soldar los componentes,pues es muy facil unir pistas sin querer. Los unicos problemas que he tenido con ésta placa han sido dos soldaduras que tocaban a sus contiguas.
Los componentes no son dificiles de localizar, lo cual es un detalle, y lo único que me ha costado algo de trabajo han sido las inductancias de 15 mH.

Tambien tengo que añadir que las resistencias SIL  son de 10 pines cortadas a la medida que exige el circuito.Puede ser engorroso encontrarlas como exige el montaje. Hay que tener en cuenta que el corte se tiene que practicar por el lado opuesto al marcado con un punto de color blanco, pues éste pin es comun a todas las resistencias internas. Son porcelánicas y por tanto quebradizas.

Por lo demas, muy buen sonido y un grado de dificultad de 4 sobre 10  

Ahí está la foto a falta de colocar algunos conectores.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 4, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, despues de montar éste encoder se puede decir que funciona perfectamente bien.
> Se agradece que no lleve engorrosos ajustes y solo nos debemos andar con cuidado al soldar los componentes,pues es muy facil unir pistas sin querer. Los unicos problemas que he tenido con ésta placa han sido dos soldaduras que tocaban a sus contiguas.
> Los componentes no son dificiles de localizar, lo cual es un detalle, y lo único que me ha costado algo de trabajo han sido las inductancias de 15 mH.
> 
> ...



Una vez escuché ese coder en una FM local, realmente lo mejor, sonido 10/10

Muy lindo el proyecto Tiago


----------



## viczea2002 (Dic 6, 2010)

Tiago:
EXcelente trabajo lo del Coder, solo tengo varias preguntas, respecto a las resistencias, pues en la lista de componentes dice que debe ser en su mayoria de una tolerancia de 1%, y eso es un poco dificil de conseguir, por lo que mi consulta es: le puedo poner resistencia de 5% de tolerancia?

Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Dic 6, 2010)

Hombre, lo ideal es aproximarse al valor que pide el esquema sin desviarse mas de un 1%.

Por ejemplo, para una resistencia de 20K 1% sabemos que nos sirve un valor comprendido entre 19.800Ω y 20200Ω
Si el valor de la resistencia de 20K 5%  se encuentra entre estos valores, no estas infringiendo las reglas de montaje.Para ello a veces es preciso tener varias resistencias del 5% y medirlas,  para ver cual se aproxima mas al valor exigido.

Yo he hecho esto con un par de resistencias y no he tenido problema, si son de buena calidad, las de 5% te pueden servir, pero calcula el 1% de tolerancia para los valores pedidos y busca del 5% que entren en éste rango. ...No se si me he explicado.
Pero desde luego yo no jugaria demasiado con valores sin comprobar, luego la calidad de funcionamiento puede quedar resentida.
Saludos.


----------



## BitoeFM (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en esto, pero tengo conocimientos basicos, quisiera saber cuantos decibelios de separacion tiene, y que tipo de transmisor an usado, como para conseguir un buen sonido


----------



## tiago (Abr 12, 2011)

Las caracteristicas son:

Supply voltage:     9-16 V (stabilized)           Quiescent supply current (12 V):     34 mA           Audio 19 kHz rejection:     40 dB           Channel separation at 1 kHz:     >55 dB           Subcarrier rejection:     >60 dB           Pilot sampling frequency:     1.843 MHz (19 kHz x 97)           Subcarrier sampling frequency:     1.843 MHz (38 kHz x 48.5)           Pilot sync. output:     TTL           Max. audio input voltage:     5 V pp (1.75 V rms)           Pilot tone level:     linear adjustable 0-0.5 V pp           Output voltage gain:     linear adjustable 0-1.5           Audio input impedance:     2000 ohm           RDS input impedance:     1000 ohm           MPX output impedance:     500 ohm           Pilot sync. output impedance:     10000 ohm           Signal-to-noise ratio:       >70 dB


El transmisor. ...Bueno, cada uno el que buenamente puede ponerle. Hay muchos de calidad.

Saludos.


----------



## BitoeFM (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola y disculpa mi ignorancia, peo quisiera saber un poco sobre el sampling del que mencionas en las caracteristicas del generador ST. gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola, en este caso "sampling frecuency" solo se dice en referencia a los tonos necesarios para que funcione el estéreo (19khz y 38khz). No tiene nada que ver con la capacidad de muestreo del audio.

El cristal es de 7.372 Mhz que dividido entre cuatro da 1.843 y de ahí el resto de la descripción antes dada.


----------



## BitoeFM (Abr 12, 2011)

ok muxas gracias por atender mis inquietudes

Otra pregunta, tengo el diseño de una carga fantasma con resistencias de 2.2k, las cuales lleva 44 y soporta un vateaje sercano a los 100w. quisiera saber si este diseño funciona o que cuidados debo tener en la fabricacion de este proyecto. pediria otro fabor si tubieras el diseño de un vatimetro con reflectometro. que soporte asta por lo menos 300w.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 13, 2011)

Gracias Tiago y Dano por las opiniones del codificador stereo de PIRA, por lo visto es excelente, y creo que vendría bien para montar una "mini" FM, no creen? 
Hace rato tengo ganas de esto; ya tengo elegido el codificador, ahora tengo que elegir el *TX*, veremos por que decido, algo bien liiindo tiene que ser... (el Verónica lo veo complicadito... )

Saludos. 
PS: El TX quiero que sea con PLL... porque quiero emitir en una frecuencia estable, y no que se me corra todos los días..


----------



## tiago (Abr 13, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: El TX quiero que sea con PLL... porque quiero emitir en una frecuencia estable, y no que se me corra todos los días..



El Veronica no es tan complicado, sólo un poco grande.

Yo he montado esta estación: http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html  y los pormenores los tienes en éste hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-80w-alta-calidad-banda-comercial-38794/index4.html

Te aseguro que el transmisor va genial. Le puedes poner otros transistores si quieres.

Saludos


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 13, 2011)

Yo he armado varios veronicas, ya sea el original, o el con lcd, y no es dificil hacerlos, solo hay que ponerle un poco de amor y paciencia, y andan verdaderamente bien, no se te corren ni 50 khz, vamos! sin miedos amigo
Saludos.


----------



## hugoelectro (Mar 14, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, despues de montar éste encoder se puede decir que funciona perfectamente bien.
> Se agradece que no lleve engorrosos ajustes y solo nos debemos andar con cuidado al soldar los componentes,pues es muy facil unir pistas sin querer. Los unicos problemas que he tenido con ésta placa han sido dos soldaduras que tocaban a sus contiguas.
> Los componentes no son dificiles de localizar, lo cual es un detalle, y lo único que me ha costado algo de trabajo han sido las inductancias de 15 mH.
> 
> ...



Hola soy nuevo en esto y estoy con este proyecto y queria saber si me pueden decir los valores de las R 3,4,5,6,7,8 desde ya gracias a todos por tanto aporte para todos aquellos que tratamos de aprender dia a dia Gracias..


----------



## tiago (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola Hugo. Aquí tienes toda la información: http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

...Saludos


----------



## hugoelectro (Mar 15, 2012)

hola Tiago te agradesco la informacion y te cuento que mire la lista de componentes y no encuentro los valores de las R mencionadas 3,4,5,6,7,8 ... conectadas paralelo con el Pic 18F1220 y las RN 1y RN2.... es que tengo el modulo casi listo y la aciedad es grande jeje ..desde ya gracias


----------



## Em4zzz (Mar 15, 2012)

Hugo, que tal, tienes que poner resistencias en serie para formar ese valor amigo, hay de 20K y de 2K, si mal no recuerdo en ese coder.


----------



## tiago (Mar 15, 2012)

hugoelectro dijo:


> hola Tiago te agradesco la informacion y te cuento que mire la lista de componentes y no encuentro los valores de las R mencionadas 3,4,5,6,7,8 ... conectadas paralelo con el Pic 18F1220 y las RN 1y RN2.... es que tengo el modulo casi listo y la aciedad es grande jeje ..desde ya gracias



En la lista de componentes hay un renglón donde los valores de las resistencias, que pone, entre otros valores: R2 - R9 R30 R31 etc...    2K 1%, el guión quiere decir que de la R2 a la R9 el valor es de 2K 1%

Entiendo que puede ser confuso.    ...Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Mar 15, 2012)

Yo con respecto a eso no puedo opinar, por que les puse todos los valores que lleva, consegui las R en fuentes de pc etc.


----------



## hugoelectro (Mar 16, 2012)

Gracias tiago y Em4zzz por sus  predisposicion y ayudarme a aclarar el tema ya me di cuenta mire con atencion la lista y encontre los valore son de 2K ... desde ya gracias ...y cuando lo termine les comento el resultado y subo un imagem del codificador stereo ok gracias ...


----------



## aure (Feb 4, 2014)

diego_z dijo:


> hola , estuve deambulando un poco en busca de codificador stereo y no encontre muchos diagramas mas o menos faciles que m convezan, el que adjunto es el que estuve`probando
> , pongo un ejemplo tengo una cancion que en el pasa discos de la chata se definen bien los dos canales o sea hay notas que salen por un lado y el otro no y viseversa pero al ponerlo en el tx no se nota la diferencia o si la hay es muy pequeña , aclaro que el piloto de los 19 khz enciende ,,tambien hace algun tiempo arme este
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-fm-estereofonico-50-mw-oscilador-lc-muy-estable-10514/
> ...




Hola Diegoz.

He montado este circuito que posteas, pero tenia error en donde marco con un lazo, el error es que con esa resistencia de 680k no puede pasar la señal piloto de 19Khz, pero si la sustituimos por una de 47k va muy bien con una separacion muy buena, hay que retocar como comenta Gatxan el potenciometro de 25k para ajustar la fase del tono piloto 19Khz,
el oscilador he utilizado un 4011 con resonador de 455 modificado como Gatxan y un divisor por seis con un 4018, y los operacionales lo he puesto TL084, las bobinas no las he puesto momentaneamente le he puesto dos resistencias de 1k, el resultado es muy muy bueno ,separa mucho los canales, yo diria una relaccion de 6 veces a nivel de oido, dejando sin sonido un canal y comparandolo con el otro canal sonando  ,, comento todo esto porque es lo que yo he probado,,, y el truco estaba en la resistencia de 680k....es muy grande,,,poner 50k,,, y no olvidarse de pot de 25k ajustarlo, en mi caso al maximo valor.

Adjunto plano correguido

Saludos


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro , mi pregunta va para alguien que armo el coder stereo de pira cz, pues yo lo arme, pero encuentro un problema , en el audio, al conectarle audio en un solo canal , suena ok , buen sonido, pero cuando conecto los dos canales se atenuan la voces , y solo tengo como sonido instrumental ya arme dos tarjetas , pero sigue el problema de desface en el audio,alguien soluciono este error  del circuito, si podría postearlo, o comentarlo quedare agradecido.


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2014)

manolo_rodrigo  El coder de piracz funciona de maravilla, está montado y expuesto algo mas atrás.
Sin duda hay algún error en tu montaje. 
Utilizaste el fotolito suavizado que publiqué ..? El de la página del autor deja bastante que desear.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 28, 2014)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro , mi pregunta va para alguien que armo el coder stereo de pira cz, pues yo lo arme, pero encuentro un problema , en el audio, al conectarle audio en un solo canal , suena ok , buen sonido, pero cuando conecto los dos canales se atenuan la voces , y solo tengo como sonido instrumental ya arme dos tarjetas , pero sigue el problema de desface en el audio,alguien soluciono este error  del circuito, si podría postearlo, o comentarlo quedare agradecido.



Eso parece fallo de que hay algun tipo de cortocircuito entre los dos canales, el famoso efecto "karaoke".


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Eso parece fallo de que hay algun tipo de cortocircuito entre los dos canales, el famoso efecto "karaoke".



Por eso mismo le pregunto que fotolito utilizó. El original tiene unos trazos muy bastos en las pistas que pueden hacer que éstas se cortocircuiten al transferirlo a la plancha de circuito impreso.

Saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 28, 2014)

Además para el que no pueda hacerse la placa hay un estudio de diseño PCB que hace placas para kits populares. Para el encoder estéreo FM de pira.cz tienen una a doble cara. Buscar en eBay "moutoulos" fm estéreo. La única pega es que la placa me parece bastante  cara. Por el precio que la venden se pueden encargar 10 placas a una empresa de prototipos en china a doble cara y FR4. Eso si, hace falta el fichero gerber.


----------



## munenito (Sep 6, 2015)

Mi generador stereo esta listo y probado y suena de miedo


----------



## ojotec (May 20, 2016)

manolo_rodrigo          fijate el sil resistencias. parece que estan mal puesta .
que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2016)

munenito dijo:


> Mi generador stereo esta listo y probado y suena de miedo


!!!!Wow , que barbaro !!!, ?? acaso hay un diagrama esquemactico disponible ??   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 22, 2016)

No se olviden de las cosas simples


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2016)

Hola a todos , osciladores basados en "R y C" sirven para esperimentaciones , haora si quieres algo mas prolijo la salida es enplear ociladores basados en cristales de quartzo o en urtimo caso resonadores ceramicos que son los "primos puebres" de los cristales de quartzo .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes


----------



## palurdo (May 25, 2016)

Daniel, si tienes un cristal de 38khz, ¿puedes hacerlo oscilar en el segundo armónico a 76khz? Y así es exacto o varía la frecuencia de oscilación? Que seria mejor? Un oscilador con el cuarzo en el segundo tono? O un PLL? O un filtro sintonizado en el segundo armónico de la onda de 38khz?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Daniel, si tienes un cristal de 38khz, ¿puedes hacerlo oscilar en el segundo armónico a 76khz? Y así es exacto o varía la frecuencia de oscilación? Que seria mejor? Un oscilador con el cuarzo en el segundo tono? O un PLL? O un filtro sintonizado en el segundo armónico de la onda de 38khz?



Bueno cuando lo oscilador  de referenzia es basado en un resonador ceramico generalmente enpleyase un de 456KHz (Freq. comercial) que es muy comun en control remoto IR (infrarosso) o en alguns CIs (circuitos integrados) receptores AM/FM   , cuando lo oscilador es basado en un cristal de quartzo la frequenzia mas enpleyada es la de 4,864MHz (Freq. comercial). Despues hay dibisores TTL o CMOS que generam las frequencias deseadas de 76KHz , 38KHz y 19 KHz ,todas esas multiplos de 2 
Es perfectamente factible enpleyar PLLs para hacer ese servicio pero la circuitaria nesesaria es muuuuucho mas elaborada y conpleja.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gatxan (May 26, 2016)

Una vez hize un diseño de bajo coste para integrar Stereo y RDS en un solo aparato, y usé como base un oscilador a 456kHz, con un PLL (4046) lo dupliqué a 912kHz y de allí saqué todas las frecuencias que necesitaba: 152, 76, 38, 19 kHz para el codificador de estéreo Oversampling, los 57kHz para el modulador del RDS y los 1.1875kHz de reloj para sincronizar los bloques de datos que se transmiten por el RDS.


----------



## palurdo (May 26, 2016)

Yo sigo con mi proyecto de codificador. Se me ha ocurrido una idea genial. He pedido componentes a China, cuando los tenga y haga pruebas ya os iré contando.

Por otra parte el diseño lowcost de DJ_Glenn funciona con un oscilador con poca estabilidad. Para darle estabilidad habría que hacerlo funcionar con un cristal, pero cristales de 76kHz no hay, si que hay de 38kHz (muy usado en el BA1404), por eso estaba pensando que lo más sencillo sería hacer funcionar el cristal en el segundo tono, pero creo que no oscilaría exactamente a 76kHz. Y hacer un multiplicador no serviría de mucho, lo mejor sería un PLL pero ya el diseño  pierde el principio de hacerlo simple.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Yo sigo con mi proyecto de codificador. Se me ha ocurrido una idea genial. He pedido componentes a China, cuando los tenga y haga pruebas ya os iré contando.
> 
> Por otra parte el diseño lowcost de DJ_Glenn funciona con un oscilador con poca estabilidad. Para darle estabilidad habría que hacerlo funcionar con un cristal, pero cristales de 76kHz no hay, si que hay de 38kHz (muy usado en el BA1404), por eso estaba pensando que lo más sencillo sería hacer funcionar el cristal en el segundo tono, pero creo que no oscilaría exactamente a 76kHz. Y hacer un multiplicador no serviría de mucho, lo mejor sería un PLL pero ya el diseño  pierde el principio de hacerlo simple.


Caro Don palurdo , no nesecitas de generar 76KHz , basta generar 38HKz y con auxilio de una puerta inversora generas lo conplemento nesesario para alimentar simectramente las dos puertas de entrada , dibide ese 38KHz por dos asi generando lo 19KHz que es lo tono piloto   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 26, 2016)

Tengan en cuenta que el circuito que puse (que no es mío, sino que lo levanté de un  estéreo que vi por ahí), usa ttl y no cmos. Tal vez el oscilador rc hecho con el 7400 sea más estable. Luego voy a probar alimentar el 4011 que yo usé en la prueba con menos de 12v, que es la tensión con que lo alimenté al obtener el resultado mostrado.

Normalmente se busca generar frecuencias más altas a la deseada para que luego de ser divididas se obtenga el menor error posible. O sea que si hacemos un oscilador a 304 khz y este tiene deriva, al dividirlo en 16 para obtener 19 khz, la deriva será 16 veces menor.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2016)

Revivo el tema para mostrar en video la experiencia con el oscilador rc del diagrama que está en el post _#52_. Al parecer es buena opción. Diganme que opinan.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 31, 2016)

Bienvenido colega DJ_ Glenn,hace mucho que no andaba por aqui. 

No quiero ser agorero,pero el eterno problema de los osciladores rc,es la deriva termica ,si existieran elementos ideales,no habria problema ,pero estos solo existen en el pizarron,y si bien la estabilidad mostrada en el video es notable,no olvidemos que muchos receptores son muy quisquillosos a la hora de recibir e interpretar correctamente a la portadora multiplex,por lo tanto, puede ser una posibilidad para la experimentacion,pero no una solucion profesional y menos, si queremos añadirle a este sistema de subportadora el rds.

 Los fabricantes no usan cristales ,por que son buenos ,lo hacen porque no les queda otra.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2016)

Hola a todos coincido plenamente con Don ElGriego , para esperimentaciones de un aficcionado (amador) si , es muy  valido , pero para uso profissional no sirve .
Las especificaciones técnicas  ao menos aca en Brasil son de un error maximo de 2Hz en los 19Khz   , y eso solamente es obtenido con un oscilador pilotado a cristal y dibidido hasta obtener los 19Khz .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2016)

Elgriego, no es grosero el comentario; más que bienvenido. Es solamente que sigo remando contra la corriente. Estaba pensando también en hacer un oscilador que funcione a mayor frecuencia (un par de mhz) y controlarlo con un pll. De esta manera, tendría además de la estabilidad del sintetizador, una deriva varias veces mejor y podría estar dentro de los 2hz a los que se refiere el amigo Daniel Lopes para el tono de 19 khz.

Desde que hice el video hace varias horas, lo tengo funcionando para ver cuánto se desplaza y al momento está 76.286khz, lo que daría a esta hora, para el tono piloto, 19.071khz. En mi experiencia práctica, ya vale para funcionar formalmente. Además, si vamos a diseños como el de M31, que usa un resonador cerámico de 455khz, y que pocas veces encontré llevado a 456khz, o Solidyne que en su procesador Audimax usa un cristal de 3579.545, obteniendo alrededor de 19.04khz en el tono piloto, nos encontramos con que este tipo de oscilador parece ser bastante aceptable para el caso. Aclaro que antes de ponerme a llevarlo a 76khz con los capacitores (con el preset se podía pero paseaba mucho, así que por eso puse preferí jugar de esta manera), estaba alrededor de 140khz y pensé en dejarlo en 152khz que es una frecuencia muy cercana a dónde estaba, útil y fácil de dividir, con lo que obtendría un mejor resultado al final, pero a fin de mantener este asunto simple, preferí llegar lo más cerca posible de esos 76khz (23.2nF en total -donde en el diagrama de arriba dice 10nF-) y así solamente poner dos flipflop para obtener los tonos de control y piloto.

Que me gustaría usar cristal, me gustaría, pero tengo la filosofía de intentar resolver con lo que puedo comprar en el kioskito de la esquina porque no me dedico a fabricar transmisores ni estas cosas. Lo mío son las antenas, ya lo saben jaja, pero me gusta aprender a resolver.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 1, 2016)

Buenos días.

Para un Encoder de estéreo, lo más lógico es emplear una señal se 76KHz lo más estable y precisa posible 

Para lograr esto lo más indicado parece ser un Oscilador controlado por un Cuarzo o, en su defecto, emplear un Resonador Cerámico.

Pero podemos  emplear perfectamente, y sin problemas un Oscilador RC, únicamente tendremos que utilizar componentes de relativa buena calidad.

Pensemos que los Decodificadores de Estero, pe. el súper conocido MC1310, para el Oscilador de 76KHz, emplea componentes de lo más "normalitos" y funciona super bien,y no da ningún problema, y hasta las grandes marcas lo emplean.

Hace muchos años, los Codificadores de Estereo utilizaban Osciladores R/C o LC, pero nos emos vuelto muy "Señoritos"· 

Podemos hacer una simple prueba...

A nuestro Generador de RF lo ajustamos en una frecuencia de la banda de FM, y lo modulamos en FM con un tono de 19KHz.

Ajustamos el Receptor de FM en la misma frecuencia que el Generador.

Ahora en el Generador de RF podemos variar, la Amplitud de salida y la desviación de FM, en el Generador de Audio variaremos ligeramente la frecuencia  de 19KHz.

En el Receptor podemos apreciar que el indicador de Estereo es mucho más benévolo de lo que pensamos y que en condiciones muy degradadas, sigue cumpliendo con su función de detectar el tono piloto de 19KHz.

Pero si queremos ser más "Profesionales", recomiendo emplear sistemas de fijación de frecuencia (yo siempre lo haría), otra cosa muy distinta es "jugar" en casa 

Pero como dice el refrán...  Los experimentos, con Gaseosa y en la cocina.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 1, 2016)

Debe ser eso de que nos hemos vuelto exigentes (señoritos?). De cualquier manera, por ahí tengo un coder con un oscilador RC que estuvo funcionando durante años en una fm sin que necesitara ningún ajuste. Insisto en que el fin de esto es experimental. Agregué un 74ls74 a la salida, a fin de obtener los dos tonos de 38khz y el piloto de 19khz y la deriva es aún menor (cuatro veces menor en el tono piloto... obvio je). Esta noche termino de montar el resto del circuito y quiero ver en el osciloscopio que se obtiene a la salida de la red que trata el tono de 19khz. Ya mañana, supongo que podré conectarlo a un transmisor para ver que cuentan distintos receptores.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 2, 2016)

Ya terminé el coder y estuve haciendo algunas pruebas... hasta unos +/- 200hz en el tono piloto, todos los receptores recibieron la transmisión en estéreo y superando esos 200hz ya o se perdía el estéreo o se introducía algún ruido de fondo, según el receptor. Las escuchas las hice con tres teléfonos celulares, dos receptores hogareños y en dos autos (siete receptores en total, todos de distinta marca). Entonces que en el caso de emplear por ejemplo un resonador de 455khz para el oscilador, realmente no hay necesidad de llevarlo a 456khz, ya que el error al final será incluso menor que el que menciono (alrededor de -42hz) para el tono piloto.

Ahora bien, lo que más me interesó de este circuito es que en vez de emplear un circuito integrado específico con llaves bilaterales como el CD4066, se hace uso de transistores a los que los tonos de 38khz sirven para variar la polarización en sus bases y así lograr el cambio de estado. El resultado no es una separación completa de canales (no voy a hablar de db, porque no lo sé), aunque hay independencia entre los canales izquierdo y derecho y de verdad lo que se recibe es muy elegante, a pesar de que no hay componentes asociados el preénfasis de audio y demás.

Solamente me faltó revisar que forma de onda y amplitud se obtiene realmente a la salida del tono de 19khz, pero lo haré en otro momento porque mi osciloscopio tiene sus perillas de tensión y tiempo algo malas y tengo que revisarlo (es un Phillips PM 3200 que adquirí hace algunos años y ya venía muy castigado), así que ya le dedicaré un tiempito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2016)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Ya terminé el coder y estuve haciendo algunas pruebas... hasta unos +/- 200hz en el tono piloto, todos los receptores recibieron la transmisión en estéreo y superando esos 200hz ya o se perdía el estéreo o se introducía algún ruido de fondo, según el receptor. Las escuchas las hice con tres teléfonos celulares, dos receptores hogareños y en dos autos (siete receptores en total, todos de distinta marca). Entonces que en el caso de emplear por ejemplo un resonador de 455khz para el oscilador, realmente no hay necesidad de llevarlo a 456khz, ya que el error al final será incluso menor que el que menciono (alrededor de -42hz) para el tono piloto.
> 
> Ahora bien, lo que más me interesó de este circuito es que en vez de emplear un circuito integrado específico con llaves bilaterales como el CD4066, se hace uso de transistores a los que los tonos de 38khz sirven para variar la polarización en sus bases y así lograr el cambio de estado. El resultado no es una separación completa de canales (no voy a hablar de db, porque no lo sé), aunque hay independencia entre los canales izquierdo y derecho y de verdad lo que se recibe es muy elegante, a pesar de que no hay componentes asociados el preénfasis de audio y demás.
> 
> Solamente me faltó revisar que forma de onda y amplitud se obtiene realmente a la salida del tono de 19khz, pero lo haré en otro momento porque mi osciloscopio tiene sus perillas de tensión y tiempo algo malas y tengo que revisarlo (es un Phillips PM 3200 que adquirí hace algunos años y ya venía muy castigado), así que ya le dedicaré un tiempito.



Los receptores tipo autorradio (para coches) marca Pionner son los mas ezigentes cuanto la precisión de frequenzia del tono piloto (19KHz) , cualquer error y no prenden lo LED indicador de programa estereo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 4, 2016)

No probé con Pionner. Uno creo que ni marca tiene y el otro es el que viene de fábrica en el renault clio 2006. En fin, insisto en que estoy muy conforme con el resultado, pero hay que entender que le dediqué un poco de esfuerzo extra al ajuste del oscilador, de modo que no fue sólo "soplar y hacer botella", aunque si se cuenta con recursos mínimos, se obtienen buenos resultados desde el principio. El frecuencímetro de banco me ayudó muchísimo. Luego quise hacer alguna corrección valiéndome del frecuencímetro del multímetro (un Unit-T UT30), que mide hasta 10mhz con autorango, y se puede... pero es lento y la resolución es por lejos menor a la del frecuencímetro que usé en el video.


----------



## edjor (Dic 7, 2016)

djmyky dijo:


> Bueno, la verdad con este coder si estubo bien ,  solo que en lejanias se te escucha con un soplido, es decir cuando la señal de transmision es debil es por la portadora creo, probe muchos osciladores incluidos el de Veronica y siempre te traen armonicos, es decir si transmites en una frecuencia se te aparece otro en frecuencias bajas o altas y al pasar  por los amplificadores es un dolor de cabeza pelearse con los vecinos; interferencia en las tv, uso un oscilador que por ahora no tengo el diagrama, pero ahi va las imagenes el coder es una del modelo de Panaxis, bueno queda asi olvidado mi emisora pienso retomarlo, el oscilador te entrega versatildad cuando está aislado con laton o lata para evitar armonicos, el mio es muy estable y de banda ancha y una sola señal



Saludos Amigo si pudieses compartir el Squematic diagramas de tu Tx Pll es del modelo collpits  clapps , gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 3, 2017)

No sé si todavía haya interés en estos temas... pero quería comentar un pequeño adelanto qui hice. Me trajeron para cambiar de frecuencia un transmisor con un BA1404, la salida del ba1404 iba directamente a un BFR90 y de ahí a un MRF237, con lo que entrega alrededor de 5w. No levantré el circuito en esta parte, pero sí lo hice con el tema de los 38khz para que funcione el estéreo... en vez de cristal tenía un resonador de 600khz con un cd4060, que era llevado a 608khz, y dividido en 16, con lo que se obtienen los 38khz estables para que el ba1404 pueda hacer funcionar el codificador estéreo. Esta parte sí la levanté.

Entonces estuve buscando y en mi ciudad no se consigue ese resonador, aunque buscando en internet, sí fue posible encontrarlo en casas de electrónica de otras partes del país, pero a menos que se compre en cantidad o varias cosas más, no vale la pena. Seguí buscando y ya que hay que dividir, mejor olvidarse del cd4060 (al menos no encontré forma de usarlo para las dividiones necesarias) y sería más conveniente hacer un oscilador con un transistor y luego un cd4040 o un cd4020 dividiendo por N.

En mi caso particular, lo que necesito es reemplazar el oscilador RC por uno más estable, obteniendo 76khz. Entonces preguntando en comercios (y debo agradecer la paciencia), los valores comunes y comerciales que encontré son estos:

» 7.372800 que dividido en 97 daría 76.00824742268041, lo que francamente lo hace el mejor candidato.

» 6.000000 que dividido en 79 daría 75,94936708860759, dable de dejar en segundo lugar.

» 8.000000 que dividido en 105 daría 76,19047619047619, ya nos alejamos un poquito más de lo que queremos obtener pero todavía parece que vale la pena.

Otros valores como 12mhz, 16mhz, 20mhz, 32mhz, y seguramente varios más, también serían útiles, pero de momento me enfoco en los primeros tres.

Como en la familia de integrados 74lsxx no encontré forma simple de dividir por N, voy a los CD40xx, por lo que no quiero superar el límite de frecuencia con que pueden trabajar.

Como dije antes, el cristal de 7.372800 mhz es el mejor candidato, pero francamente, suena a que no sea tan tan fácil de conseguir como en principio parece. Por eso, fui a la segunda opción: el cristal de 6Mhz. Así que hice un simple oscilador con ese cristal y leía 5.99955 khz, que está dentro del error aceptable, pero si bien podría funcionar, aún está lejos de redondear los 76khz luego de dividir esa frecuencia, por lo que tendría que llevarlo de alguna manea a algo más cercano a 6004khz. Le agregué un trimer en serie al cristal y ya obtuve una variación que me acercó bastante, pero todavía no era suficiente... entonces probando, probando, con otro capacitor serie al cristal y al trimer, ya lo pude llevar a los 6004khz (6004038 hz según mi frecuencímetro con la compuerta de tiempo en 10segundos.. varía +/- 1hz).

Al momento, hasta acá llegué. Cuando disponga de tiempo (aunque ciertamente la protoboard ahorra muchísimo tiempo para estos ensayos), voy a agregar un divisor por 79 para ver si efectivamente se obtienen los 76khz que busco.

Sólo quería compartir esta experiencia. A veces por más que uno vaya sumando años entre estas cosas,  siempre hay alguna solución simple para descubrir/considerar, y no encerrarse necesariamente en "lo que se usa", porque al final siempre hay opciones.

PS: Además de lo dicho anteriormente, quería comentar que lo estuve tocando con un poquito más de paciencia, y logré 6.004008 mhz y al refrescar no varía ni 1hz, nada, así que creo que este cristal es mucho más que conveniente. Podría dejarse en un número realmente redondo, pero con la compuerta en 10 segundos (mayor resolución), es bastante engorroso y creo que ya con esta frecuencia, es inútil hilar más finito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2017)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> No sé si todavía haya interés en estos temas... pero quería comentar un pequeño adelanto qui hice. Me trajeron para cambiar de frecuencia un transmisor con un BA1404, la salida del ba1404 iba directamente a un BFR90 y de ahí a un MRF237, con lo que entrega alrededor de 5w. No levantré el circuito en esta parte, pero sí lo hice con el tema de los 38khz para que funcione el estéreo... en vez de cristal tenía un resonador de 600khz con un cd4060, que era llevado a 608khz, y dividido en 16, con lo que se obtienen los 38khz estables para que el ba1404 pueda hacer funcionar el codificador estéreo. Esta parte sí la levanté.
> 
> Entonces estuve buscando y en mi ciudad no se consigue ese resonador, aunque buscando en internet, sí fue posible encontrarlo en casas de electrónica de otras partes del país, pero a menos que se compre en cantidad o varias cosas más, no vale la pena. Seguí buscando y ya que hay que dividir, mejor olvidarse del cd4060 (al menos no encontré forma de usarlo para las dividiones necesarias) y sería más conveniente hacer un oscilador con un transistor y luego un cd4040 o un cd4020 dividiendo por N.
> 
> ...


Hola estimado Don DJ_Glenn , (en off-topic)  lástima no tener hecho la ingineria reversa del paso amplificador de RF, dos transistores y una salida de  5 Wattios  a partir de un BA1404 (nomas que 1mW en su salida) serias sinplesmente barbaro tener disponible en las manos ese hermoso proyecto.
Bueno volvemos a lo tema original yo sugiro oscilar un resonador ceramico de 456Khz que es enpleyado en controles remotos o en algunos receptores AM/FM de un unico Chip (ese resonador es enpleyado ezactamente en lo paso decodificador estereo) con auxilio de un transistor , despues dibidir por 6 (ejenplo CD4018) y despues dibir por 2 para obtenir los 38Khz (multiplex) y despues nuevamente por dos para obtenir los 19Khz (tono piloto) un unico CI CD4013 hace  muy bien esas dos dibisiones.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 4, 2017)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> No sé si todavía haya interés en estos temas... pero quería comentar un pequeño adelanto qui hice. Me trajeron para cambiar de frecuencia un transmisor con un BA1404, la salida del ba1404 iba directamente a un BFR90 y de ahí a un MRF237, con lo que entrega alrededor de 5w. No levantré el circuito en esta parte, pero sí lo hice con el tema de los 38khz para que funcione el estéreo... en vez de cristal tenía un resonador de 600khz con un cd4060, que era llevado a 608khz, y dividido en 16, con lo que se obtienen los 38khz estables para que el ba1404 pueda hacer funcionar el codificador estéreo. Esta parte sí la levanté.
> 
> Entonces estuve buscando y en mi ciudad no se consigue ese resonador, aunque buscando en internet, sí fue posible encontrarlo en casas de electrónica de otras partes del país, pero a menos que se compre en cantidad o varias cosas más, no vale la pena. Seguí buscando y ya que hay que dividir, mejor olvidarse del cd4060 (al menos no encontré forma de usarlo para las dividiones necesarias) y sería más conveniente hacer un oscilador con un transistor y luego un cd4040 o un cd4020 dividiendo por N.
> 
> ...



Y no puedes conseguir cristales de estas frecuencias? 4.332, 4.864, 7.600, 38.000, por Aliexpress son bastante comunes de encontrar por lotes de 10 unidades.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 5, 2017)

Mi intención es poder conseguir los componentes de manera espintanea en cualquirt casa de electrónica local. Y lo cierto es que esos cristales no son tan comunes, al menos no donde vivo.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 5, 2017)

Y el de 3.2MHz lo puedes conseguir? Como es dos elevado a cinco por cien mil debe ser más común que otros. La idea es mezclarlo con 20MHz, se producen 23.2MHz y 16.8MHz. Te quedas con los 23.2MHz. Ahora mezclas con 27MHz, se produce 50.2MHz y 3.8MHz, te quedas obviamente con los 3.8MHz y ya divides por lo que quieras pero vas a sacar la frecuencia exacta. Los cristales de 20MHz son muy comunes usados para microcontroladores, y los de 27MHz muy usados en ham radio. Los mezcladores no son difíciles de implementar, son circuitos muy probados.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 6, 2017)

Buenos días.

Me apetecía hacer algún comentario acerca de este interesante tema 

Pero he estado siguiendo el hilo y creo que si lo releemos a partir del Post #61 está todo meridianamente aclarado.

Sal U2


----------



## fuenteslmj (Sep 10, 2017)

diego_z dijo:


> No me deja del todo satisfecho , aparte por el echo de llevar bobinas y un circuito inmenso , asi que voy a hacer una placa de éste para poder probarlo bien ya con el pic ( lo monté por el metodo Manhatan )
> 
> 
> Gatxan , gracias por los datos en efecto estoy usando tl 081
> ...



hola amigo una consulta se puede reemplazar el integrado 74ls390 por un 74hc390
es el que encontró los otra integrado ya los tengo gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2017)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola amigo una consulta se puede reemplazar el integrado 74ls390 por un 74hc390
> es el que encontró los otra integrado ya los tengo gracias


Hola caro Don fuenteslmj como la frequenzia en jogo es muy baja (decenas de Khercios) puedes canbiar de CI sin problemas algun!.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

